# 8th Ed 40k Rumours



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Found this over on BoLS. Interesting if true.



> Industry insiders tell BoLS:
> 
> -Look for the new edition of the Grimdark to show up in Q2 2017.
> -The new edition is slated for arrival before summer of next year.
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Another couple of tidbits from Signals from the Frontline.



> This is coming from yet another source, talking about how things are about to step even further towards midnight. Primarchs and Demon Primarchs coming to 40k, a huge Black Crusade Campaign.
> They won’t be the same as they are in 30K. They’re going to be slightly different to account for the 10k year gap. We will be seeing The Lion, Russ, Guilliman, Khan, Mortarion, Angron, Perturabo and Magnus. It will be once all of the ‘end times’ build up has finished (all of the latest campaigns) and we enter the new age (8th edition).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hrm. Well, despite the salt the 13th Black Crusade looks like it starts this Saturday with preorders of the first campaign book, Traitor's Hate. Praise be to Chaos. 


Even better? Blood Angels are mentioned foremost among the defenders. Aw yiss.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I've been told not to be surprised if a first founding chapter bites the dust.




Where's that salt pic again...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Gret79 said:


> I've been told not to be surprised if a first founding chapter bites the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nothing new. The IF were reduced to a single marine, and came back.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That's nothing new. The IF were reduced to a single marine, and came back.


One marine and a fortress full of Sisters later....... :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> One marine and a fortress full of Sisters later....... :laugh:


I now have an image of Sir Lancelot in the convent in Monty Python's Quest for the Holy Grail. Only he's wearing yellow armour. "We are but vestal virgins aged between 16 and 22 who crave oral sex!"


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I now have an image of Sir Lancelot in the convent in Monty Python's Quest for the Holy Grail. Only he's wearing yellow armour. "We are but vestal virgins aged between 16 and 22 who crave oral sex!"


Pretty much what I was thinking...... :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That's nothing new. The IF were reduced to a single marine, and came back.


Jeeze, how many times has that happened to the Blood Angels?

Almost an entire Battle Company (the 5th) succumbed to the Black Rage because: Chaos dickery. Maybe that's what they were referring to...?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So despite the liberal application of salt regarding previous rumours, we've already seen the Magnus mini that was mentioned. Another small tidbit popped up on BoLS.



> *via Larry Vela on Bols*
> (Industry professionals) tell Bols the following:
> -GW is borrowing some rules mechanics form Age of Sigmar to pull over into the new edition.
> -Look for an emphasis on ease of play, especially for new players.
> ...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Please please please bring over rending as well, instead of the stupidly inflated AP value. Overall, I'm really looking forward to the 8th edition.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

mmmm, yes. BoLS clickbait. My life became simpler and more factual when I deleted both BoLS and Faeit from my browser and focused instead on rumour mongering from Atia, DakkaDakka, and sometimes B&C. Of course, there's the occasional "Heresy had it first moment" but truly I'd rather take info from those sites and talk about it here where there's a certain comfortable candor among Heretics.

The game could definitely use some simplifying.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> My life became simpler and more factual when I deleted both BoLS and Faeit from my browser and focused instead on rumour mongering from Atia, DakkaDakka, and sometimes B&C.


A touch of snobbery in that statement, I think. BoLS and Faeit are right as much as any other site. They all get their rumours from the same sources.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

The game could use a bit of simplification, if only so GW's rule writers realize what they're doing again. Every book with sets of Formations they release seems to break the game in new and interesting ways.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> A touch of snobbery in that statement, I think. BoLS and Faeit are right as much as any other site. They all get their rumours from the same sources.


I have watched as someone on forum X made a remark as a joke and then it's shown up on BoLS the next day as their hot new rumour. Not to mention the rampant ads on both sites making them borderline unusable without AdBlock. I'm quite fine without them.


----------

